# Gluing with thin plastic & aluminum



## NGLJ (Oct 26, 2021)

Inspired by example here I created the attached pen, which is all wood (photo not very good). The woods are sapele, padauk & maple. I would like to try colored thin plastic & aluminum and looking for advice on gluing. Also, what other materials do people use for inlays.


----------



## howsitwork (Oct 26, 2021)

Graham

not much practical experience but so far I’ve used gorilla glue on wood,to wood and epoxy . I prefer the epoxy but both work well. 

Also used CA for aluminium to wood  but  as yet not turned it so unsure how effective it will be. Held up to planing with a block plane ok but drilling maybe a whole new ball game 

I shall watch this thread with interest for comments and experiences.

good luck


----------



## KenB259 (Oct 26, 2021)

For aluminum, I always use epoxy. There are a lot of inlay choices, I like vulcanized fiber paper, comes in many colors and just so happens to come in as the exact thickness as my bandsaw blade kerf.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 26, 2021)

As far as inlay material, the sky is the limit. I have used brass, copper, aluminum, acrylics of all sizes. Never used paper but others have so try it. Used wood veneers that I mill myself. If gluing wood to wood I use Titebond II. If gluing other materials I use epoxy. On the rare occassion I will use CA. But what i will tell you always roughen the material up to give it some tooth and it will adhere better. If I use CA it is always med grade and I will coat both sides and then add even more. Your pen looks well done. You have a feel for segmenting so keep driving.


----------



## NGLJ (Oct 26, 2021)

A little encouragement is what all of us need to keep testing our limits. Since joining here I have had that in abundance which I much appreciate.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Oct 26, 2021)

Old LP  record albums, credit cards, thin brass. Epoxy always because I have it.


----------



## Bryguy (Oct 27, 2021)

Use Epoxy. CA breaks down under the heat of the drill and everything falls apart (been there, done that!). as faras inlay materials, pretty much anything.


----------

